# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Developers -

## Brad Jones

I was doing a little research and it inspired me to write this article for Codeguru.com: 

Is Anyone Hiring Programmers? 
https://www.codeguru.com/news/programmer-outlook/

----------


## 2kaud

I may be suffering from coffee deprivation - but how can a search for say "Java Software Engineer" have more hits than just "Java"? Shouldn't the simpler search give the most hits?

----------


## wolle

The TIOBE index is a renowned indicator of  the most popular languages right now, 

https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/

An advantage of TIOBE over one-off studies is that TIOBE also shows the long-term trend.

----------


## 2kaud

To get the result you want, you use the data that fits the conclusion...

"There are lies, damned lies and statistics"

----------

